# Weather



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cold and windy, dark at 5.30pm, rainfall yesterday.

Might as well be back at home...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Except that the daily temparature here is still hitting 30c and most of Dubai barely got a drop of rain yesterday. 

In winter it is always darker earlier, even here, and it is not unusual to get some rain, although this is a bit early in the year. Four years ago the Rugby Sevens were a total washout and I wouldn't be surprised if that happened again.

-


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Except that the daily temparature here is still hitting 30c and most of Dubai barely got a drop of rain yesterday.
> 
> In winter it is always darker earlier, even here, and it is not unusual to get some rain, although this is a bit early in the year. Four years ago the Rugby Sevens were a total washout and I wouldn't be surprised if that happened again.
> 
> -


I know! Weird to see rain before December though

Thank you for reaffirming my faith in Dubs - 30c aint bad I s'pose


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

well go back home then.

I think this is fantastic weather we are having.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

ratpick_2000 said:


> Cold and windy, dark at 5.30pm, rainfall yesterday.
> 
> Might as well be back at home...


huh?? in UK it gets dark at like 4pm in winter, and I haven't even so much as thought about a jersey. where did it rain? did I miss it?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

oh i will go for vacation on Eid to Syria Arabia the weather there is (3 degree ) and frost 
mmm i will die from cold there


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Why is it that all English friends seem to have a problem with a little rain in Dubai when most of the time it is sunny and hot?  I say a few days rain a year is really not that bad, and a welcome bit of variation.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Why is it that no-one has the slightest sense of humour?? Remind me not to make jokes on this forum


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ratpick_2000 said:


> Why is it that no-one has the slightest sense of humour?? Remind me not to make jokes on this forum


Dont make jokes on this forum.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you know the Green Community is sinking?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sarcasm and irony are sadly missed


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Amen

It's clearly a tough crowd out there :boxing:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ratpick_2000 said:


> Did you know the Green Community is sinking?


hahahahaha, thats slap your knee funny right there.

was that better?


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> hahahahaha, thats slap your knee funny right there.
> 
> was that better?


That's no joke - some bungalows in the area are sitting on less than half a metre of soil before you hit water.

Be careful!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ahhh water huh.. volcano would have been more believable.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> ahhh water huh.. volcano would have been more believable.


Now that is funny, Mr Big


----------

